
Bizarre shape of interstellar asteroid - alistairSH
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-42053634
======
lovemenot
Lovely name: 'Oumuamua, means "a messenger from afar arriving first"

Whether by chance or by design, the fact that it has the rough shape of a boat
or rocket weakly suggests that to get here it once passed through a thicker
medium than empty space. But it got through alone; collisions would have
fragmented it.

------
kwhitefoot
If it were bigger it could have been Rama.

------
jandrese
I wonder if it passed very close to a star and partially melted and then got
stretched out by the gravity?

